# How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*

I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


There are certainly many combinations for adapting a dust collection hose to the power tools.

The surprising thing is how many different tools and brands of tools a Festool hose will connect to for the $68 price tag. It is like a big secret that nobody is aware of. You can check it out here.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Thanks for sharing Marty, always good to see other peoples approach to shop problems.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Marty,
Welcome to Lumberjocks and thanks for the info!
Just one question - exactly how much did it cost by the time you were done?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


The hose, Porter Cable step adaptor, and Home Depot coupler kit totated ~$88.00


----------



## MadBeaver (Jan 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Hello Marty

Nice video, you seen to have solve problem. You also brought a good point which I would love to talk about in LJ. Which is why are there some many diffident end of hoses & worse yet no tool has the same end. 
If tool maker & vacuum suppler would sick to a couple of sizes it would be nice. eg 2, 1.5 & 1 inch then you could just buy one kit. I have seen every W.W. with dust collation start looking like a plumber, trying to get a system to work for them.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Chris,

As I was going through this process it occurred to me that if I had a knack for business I'd canvass the available tools and vac's and put together kits that solved the problem. Unfortunately I don't ;-)


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Bought a Bosch 3 meter 15 ft. hose on Amazon, fits my Dwalt Track Saw perfectly hooked up to a 2 1/4 inch Ridgid vac. No adapters, $35.00 .


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.





> Which is why are there some many diffident end of hoses & worse yet no tool has the same end.
> If tool maker & vacuum suppler would sick to a couple of sizes it would be nice. eg 2, 1.5 & 1 inch then you could just buy one kit.
> - Chris Pond


Look at how many adaptors, hoses, etc. that manufactures can sell if everything is unique. If everything was the same size then manufactures would sell less parts and make less money.

I wish the sizes were standardized but I just don't think it will happen.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


Good to know about the Bosch. Looks like a good solution. I don't think it was available in 2010 when I wrote this post. There does seem to be a lot more options nowadays.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

MartyBacke said:


> *How to connect a Shopvac to a Festool Domino or Dewalt Track Saw*
> 
> I recently finished a quest to attach my existing Shopvac to my new Festool Domino and Dewalt Track Saw. Since I had so many problems accomplishing this, I thought I'd make a video that shows my solution, since no doubt I'm not the only person who's had (or will have) the need to do this.


I know this is an old post but I have the same situation. I have a Craftsman/ShopVac with a hose end ID 2" OD 2 1/4" and a DeWalt tracksaw. There is a mention here of a Bosh hose but which one specifically? I don't want to order the wrong thing.


----------

